# Jinsei888's Do!Aqua 90P - Update 6/4/2012



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

its about time you got yourself a rimless!!! your 40g w/ black trim did your tank no justice!! 

...and did you actually get an ADA hanging conduit?? if so, why didn't you just go to home depot and buy electrical conduit?

...and is that a 350z i see?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

So after the 1+ year of learning on my 40G breeder through all the great info from this community and it's members I felt it was time to apply my knowledge to a new project. This new setup will be replacing my 40G breeder as I slowly break it down and transplant the things that I plan to keep (fauna/flora/equipment). The new parts are still in their boxes, but I'll be spending the weekends working on patiently and doing things the 'right way' (whatever that's supposed to mean)... :tongue::smile:

The parts are here, and the new scape will begin soon. Thanks to a lot of you guys for contributing at various points of this money-pit build... Apologies for the candid i4 photo quality snaps.  









Do!Aqua 90P Thanks to the SFBAAPS crew!









ADA Solar Light Stand









ADA Garden Stand Metallic Silver 90P









Amazonia Aquasoil/Powersand M/MISC ADA glassware









ADA Solar I (this one admittedly makes my heart drop...)










Solar Stand Clamps (made in Japan I suppose...)


Time to go driftwood and plant shopping... :help:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I still can't believe how much value that ADA sticker adds to an item...

...but with regards to rimless tanks, its taken me about 1-1/2 years to transition from black plastic rim tanks to rimless tanks...I have a rimless glasscages tank, mr. aqua tank and a small acrylic tank (I still have some tanks with rims but they have been decommissioned and are in storage in garage)...i actually convinced my wifey to allow me to upgrade my mr. aqua 48 rimless; so now im in the market for either a 120p or a custom starphire 50"x20"x20" (approx. 85 gallons)

...one thing i should warn you about rimless tanks is the *evaporation lines*...my friends from my local club say if you use RO water there is less of an issue...i've been using drinking water so i haven't been burdened by it...but as a precautionary, every few days I just wipe up the top to remove anything I see

...and one of the best things i love about rimless tanks is that you can create scapes that will emerge from the surface and there is no black plastic rim to interfere with your view...CHECK THIS SCAPE OUT: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/a...-iwagumi-shallow-tank-memory.html#post1244725

...and i LOVE the audi wagons...if you ever get a chance drive an RS4 (i know its not a wagon)...it is unbelievable...i haven't had a chance to drive an s5/a5 though...there is a waiting list in my area for them...i have an SUV so it helps with large bulky things


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> I still can't believe how much value that ADA sticker adds to an item...
> 
> ...but with regards to rimless tanks, its taken me about 1-1/2 years to transition from black plastic rim tanks to rimless tanks...I have a rimless glasscages tank, mr. aqua tank and a small acrylic tank (I still have some tanks with rims but they have been decommissioned and are in storage in garage)...i actually convinced my wifey to allow me to upgrade my mr. aqua 48 rimless; so now im in the market for either a 120p or a custom starphire 50"x20"x20" (approx. 85 gallons)
> 
> ...


 
Noted about the evap. lines! As for that link you sent, that's freakin' awesome. I'm looking at the new generation Audi's so unless they bring the new body RS4 to the US, I'll just be sticking with the standard A4 or S4 (if the deal is good). Too bad they don't offer the S4 wagon of the latest gen. in the US.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

terence im so excited to see this tank!!!! what is the plant for this one? and just wondering how much is it to get a rimless tank? like for me here in ohio that just will take a knock off brand


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> terence im so excited to see this tank!!!! what is the plant for this one? and just wondering how much is it to get a rimless tank? like for me here in ohio that just will take a knock off brand


No idea yet, man. I was thinking of doing a center driftwood scape like the one that Amano has sampled in the new 'The Book of ADA' 2010 issue. After thinking it through, though, I'm thinking I wanna do some nature hiking with my SLR and find some inspiration on my own. I'm definitely leaning more towards a scape with driftwood and stone.

For rimless tanks, I hear the Mr. Aqua ones are quite good and are also very well priced, take a look at those for starters. They're lower priced than the $400-$500 90P Do!Aqua and ADA rimless tanks, for sure.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I will look into those asap.thanks and i think you should look for it in nature


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Any news on this yet?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks really promising. Keep us updated!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Subscribed - I like a good slowly assembled project. Something like this is what I'd like to eventually replace my 90 with, and I will enjoy learning vicariously from your experience! I really like the proportions of the 90P. Good choice!


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Your 40 was absolutely amazing, can't wait to see where this one goes.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the motivation guys!

problemman - Nothing yet, kinda taking my time to find all the right pieces of driftwood...

theblondeskeleton - Yah man, the 90P has some nice depth to it, which is something my 40G right now, totally lacks. I hope this all works out in the end...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hardscape teaser!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very cool btw I pmed you about the plants. When were are they being shipped?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

In the mail now.  I also threw in some Java Fern Trident plantlets and some small Crypts for the patience!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ooooooo what kind of crypt and thank you! I have dealt with you before and know I get good service


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> Ooooooo what kind of crypt and thank you! I have dealt with you before and know I get good service


You know, I got some of it from a friend and I haven't asked to know exactly which one it is, since I'm pretty new to crypts. It looks a LOT like Cryptocoryne nevilli though...

Here's a photo of it in the background of my gf's 60P:









Can anybody chime in to ID this crypt?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oooo sounds rare! Thanks dude I just started getting into crypts as well. I'm starting to like them for some reason


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> Oooo sounds rare! Thanks dude I just started getting into crypts as well. I'm starting to like them for some reason


Yah same here, they look pretty sweet and I'm trying to learn what I can about them. Seems there's lots of info and experienced growers on the forums.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

There really is.i know if you keep them in low light that the colors and patterns come out more. But the growth is slower if you don't use co2


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

A more straight, front view of the arrangement (don't mind the heavy rock in the middle to keep things from falling over):


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Terence! looking good...i had/have a scape similar to that...i threw in some bolbitis and narrow leaf java ferns in between the driftwood and background...and the pieces of driftwood looks pretty sick!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

jinsei888 said:


> Hardscape teaser!


Oh snaps..Very nice hard scape. I was thinking something similar with a lot of bolbitis on the wood.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Oh snaps..Very nice hard scape. I was thinking something similar with a lot of bolbitis on the wood.


Sweet, yah I was thinking about bolbitis also, but I think at the end of the day I'm gonna be sticking to my monster Java Fern Trident, along with moss along the wood, spread thinly at random points.

I finally got a hold of a nice amount of _E. tenellus_ for the background and a ton of _Marselia minuta_ for the foreground, with sprinkles of _M. quadrafolia_ to give the _minuta_ some texture.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What's the difference between the two?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ The M. quadrafolia had larger leaves and is a little taller than Marselia minuta.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Interesting.thanks


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Teaser of my progress yesterday... 

I'll post more pics of the scape process later tonight or Monday evening, keeping you all posted! Thanks for all those that helped out GREATLY with the plants and equipment!


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^ awesome scape there !
In one of the pics from ur earlier post i see a ramshorn snail on assasin snail nice way to hide from the predator , lol


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Terrence, just dropping by... looks great!!

DK


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That trident fern is to die for! The ones I bought off you not long ago are really taking off now.cant wait for them to fill in


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

chilled_ - yah it's a gutsy snail...haha

Donna - Thanks! I'm thinking of decking out the tank with some Crystal Reds, hoping to get some from you if you happen to be selling! 

Brad - That is AWESOME to hear! Have you tried out the crypts yet?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I got the crypts and I'm planning to plant them in my future orange eye blue tiger shrimp tank. What did you say they were again? Nurii?


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

That is one pimping driftwood and I really dig the java ferns on it.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

brad - I was guessing that it was nurii...haha may want to post on the plants threads to see if anyone can offically ID it. I'm kinda curious myself.

wolf - thanks! I'm waiting for the stem plants behind that massive fern to grow out and over it...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

looking good!!! can you take a picture of your complete setup?? including the stand and the ADA light??


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This scape is coming together well. I also have a MM/MQ carpet. They work quite well together, although it'll be tough to seperate the two if I ever want to. FWIW, I dont think the crypt is a Nurii.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

chad320 said:


> This scape is coming together well. I also have a MM/MQ carpet. They work quite well together, although it'll be tough to seperate the two if I ever want to. FWIW, I dont think the crypt is a Nurii.


Do you know what it could be? I have no clue about the crypt species and don't have much luck identifying it...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Is chad who you got the crypts from?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nope, got them from a local seller here in San Francisco.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Then how does chad figure they are not nurii? Has he seen them?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dunno, I just figure everyone else has more knowledge than I do about crypts, haha


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmmm.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

FINALLY got off my lazy rear to uploaded the process photos, assembling this new setup. It's been running for about a month now, since these photos were taken. Enjoy!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

coming along nice! you should see the trident in my tank!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad it's working out for you, man!


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Ahhh this looks amazing so far! I'm very jealous of all the ADA goodies you have.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

schg said:


> Ahhh this looks amazing so far! I'm very jealous of all the ADA goodies you have.


 
haha, thanks, hopefully I can shape up the scape where I'm happy and all the expense will feel a little more worthwhile...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quick crappy camera photo of the awesome SSS I received from Nikki.


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

sooooooon!  I've been working on it for months getting it decent enough for the ADA contest entry due the end of this week.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice tank! My wallet started on fire after I got done looking at your pictures...


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice layout.
A couple of questions.

Are you using the pollen glass large diffuser?
Does your light make the room hot?
Last how many cm or inches is the light above the tank?

Thanks


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks great.....how long did it take you to tie down all that fern? Did you tie one at a time or a few bundles at a time?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Kazuya said:


> Nice layout.
> A couple of questions.
> 
> Are you using the pollen glass large diffuser?
> ...


Kazuya - Answers!

_*Are you using the pollen glass large diffuser?*_
I USED to equip the pollen glass diffuser, but I've since switched over to an Archaea Super Fine diffuser, as it pushes out the CO2 in MUCH finer mists, than the ADA glass. I admitedly LOVE the look of glass, but I was able to accept the clear plastic look of the Archaea unit for it's greater CO2 efficiency. Function over form. Linked below:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=72_73&products_id=469

*Does your light make the room hot?*
Nope, I've got the 150MH Solar I set up in my family room which is reasonable spacious, so we never feel the effects of the light.

*Last how many cm or inches is the light above the tank?*
The light is currently about 12"-14" above the top surface of the water. I've been running it at that height for a 6hr light period over the past 5.5 months and algae hasn't become an issue. CO2 is moderately above 30ppm and fertilizing dosage happens daily for me, minus the day before water change. Using EI Lite Method...roughly...haha

Hope that helps for starters!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks great.....how long did it take you to tie down all that fern? Did you tie one at a time or a few bundles at a time?


shrimpnmoss - Didn't take too long to tie down. It started as one huge mass so I just laced around clear string over the largest piece of driftwood, and it was set. The moss was a total PITA... Rule of thumb, tie it on when all the wood is out of the water...tie it on TIGHT...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Terence! Where are the pictures??? still waiting here!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

UBER lag...haha Here's a chopping camera-phoe photo of it OVERGROWN. That moss has since been hacked down to the wood again.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

stunning.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work!



jinsei888 said:


>


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice looking tank 888! You tank looks so lush. What kind of moss is that?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm using Christmas moss, although it got more lush than I wanted so I've since cut it all back. I'll try to get a more current photo soon!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Current FTS with the moss trim:









Red Bee K14 Pure Line:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Love the tank. This has been one of my favorite threads on the forum.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Jeff! The forever work-in-progress hobby. It's not quite where I want it yet though.. :T


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

That is seriously contest caliber...I wold enter it in the aquatic gardener's 2011 contest.


----------



## komodoking (Aug 3, 2011)

Super awesome looking Tank man.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dan - Haha, thanks man! I totally missed entering it in the latest ADA contest since I felt it wasn't near where I wanted it...

komodo - Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yo, sell me some of that 4leaf clover stuff when u decide to thin it out. I would love to use that stuff for my new scape as a midground focal. Lmk man. 

Btw the tank is lookin sexy!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

more pics!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

1st class care and nice pictures.
mD


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Yo, sell me some of that 4leaf clover stuff when u decide to thin it out. I would love to use that stuff for my new scape as a midground focal. Lmk man.
> 
> Btw the tank is lookin sexy!


Nick - I'll let you know next time I do a trim on it. I'm guessing you'd need a lot, haha.

ADAtank - Sooooooon!

Mountaindew - Thanks!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Terrence! What's going on with this tank??? any updates?? pictures???


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been busy with client work for quite a while now, but I finally have some free time to get back into the hobby. Here were a few camera phone photos of the scape after a water change. I had a 3-day black-out battle against BBA so the front foreground is gonna take some work growing back in again... #-o



















I'll try to get back on to updating this journal is things move forward! The Int.Aquatic 2012 contest is coming up and I hope to get something in this year...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's too bad about the foreground plants. The foreground was my favorite part of the tank and, as I've said before, the tank is one of my favorite scapes on the forum.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This looks absolutely amazing. Sorry to hear about the algae -- It'll bounce back!!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm a little nervous on how long it'll take for that _M. minuta _to grow back into the front...


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

How do you get your Mm to grow in the four leaved form under water


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

k - You know what, I have no idea. They just kinda grew that way. When I first planted them I was hoping that's how they'd turn out and it seems to be continuing with the 4-leaf growth. The original plants were purchased from a local members on SFBAAPS forums in the Bay Area, CA--though I suppose it's probably no different than all the other MM plants on these forums.


----------



## itsmejmeee (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice Tank! :fish1:


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Finally got the foreground to grow back and kill off all the BBA invading the driftwood. Fissidens is now added to the branches. 

Here's my entry to the IAPLC2012 this year.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice job on the tank! I really like your plant selection!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

very nice scape, I love to see people doing it right


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

John, you should see it now...it's sooooo overgrown...I think I need to start over...haha


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

one of my favorites on this site, nice work


----------

